# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía acecha a España...

## F. Lázaro

Deberíamos ir poniendo medidas y no derrochar el agua que tenemos a lo loco...




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...luvia-habitual
> 
> *La sequía acecha a España: 2015 se cerró con un 40% menos de la lluvia habitual*
> 
> 03/01/2016 | Europa Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Azuer (06-ene-2016),Jonasino (06-ene-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sí, en Murcia tampoco ha caído nada, estos años atrás ha estado bastante bien el Segura y por lo menos los que regamos con agua mixta del Segura/Tajo, teníamos un mínimo asegurado... Ahora la falta de agua es total, esperemos que mejore la situación aunque sea algo.

----------


## REEGE

Por mi zona, desde que se toman datos en el Embalse de Fresnedas, los meses de Octubre, Noviembre y Diciembre (primer trimestre de éste año hidrológico), son los peores con sólo 64,5mm.
Al menos viendo como ha empezado Enero que ya llevamos casi 20mm recogidos, nos hace ser optimistas pero la cosa pinta bastante mal.

----------

Jonasino (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

A ver si se arregla

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí no va muy mal del todo Enero
36,5mm en la primara quincena de éste primer mes de 2016.

----------

